# Who will play?



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

What current NBA players, or players being drafted this year, do you think we'll see in the NBDL?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i wonder if Marcus Haislip will play in the dl this year, he's one of my favourite players and i haven't heard much of him since he was cut by the pacers.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think half of this draft class ends up in the NBDL easily this year lol


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

because of the new collective bargaining agreement I think you will see at least 15-20 of the second round picks not including euros that will stay in europe and probably another 10-15 players who just miss being drafted, it will be a big upgrade of talent for the NBDL and great for the NBA because you won't have players rotting on the bench you will be able to get these players playing time without losing their rights, this is a win win for the NBA.


----------

